# An order of Denver McNuggets (12)



## gi0rdun

Hot off a win against the Bulls, the Warriors host the super good Nuggets who are 2nd in the West. Or maybe 3rd. I am unsure.

The number in the ( ) is the number of wins remaining until Don Nelson becomes the coach with the most wins in the NBA. It may take a while though. If by the time he gets like 11 wins the next couple of games are at home I'll try and see if I can see history being made.

Anyway the Nuggets are coming in. Billups and Carmelo are both back in the line up. I won't do pictures for the Warriors starting line up anymore because it'll just get repetitive and dumb. Except this game because I'm predicting a Cartier Martin (who?) start.

The Nuggets we have

At Point Guard

Chansey Billups









At Shooting Guard

Arron Afflalo (did anyone know his name was spelt like that? I always thought it was Aaron Affalo)

Ok no picture this guy is the hardest guy to make fun of in the NBA.

At Small Forward is the great Carmelo Anthony










At Power Forward we have Kenyon Martin










And the NBA player missing a pair of balls at Center










On the Nuggets bench we have

J.R. Smith









Birdman Andersen









Ty Lawson









I predict a starting 5 of

Ellis
Curry
Cartier Martin
Maggette
Biedrins


----------



## gi0rdun

Warriors are gonna get whooped in the 4th quarter after playing a competitive 3 quarters.


----------



## gi0rdun

So I've been pretty worked up with Finals but looks like the Warriors are winning. I'll tune in for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Basel

Close game. Go Warriors!


----------



## King Joseus

I assumed the 12 was the number of Denver McNuggets. :laugh:


----------



## Basel

King Joseus said:


> I assumed the 12 was the number of Denver McNuggets. :laugh:


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Basel

What a shot by Monta.


----------



## Basel

Overtime. I think it's a good no-call but if the roles were reversed, I would if it would've been the same call. Remember the last game between these two in Denver?


----------



## gi0rdun

Man that was the worst call ever. I hate work I like forgot the rest of the game. Good thing I get to watch this OT.


----------



## gi0rdun

Monta!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

It's a 3 point shootout.


----------



## Dissonance

Monta misses 1 of 2. 


They have to foul. Billups made em both. 121-118, Nuggets with 13 secs left.

Tolliver throws up an air ball.


----------



## Dissonance

Nuggets win 123-118 in OT.


----------



## gi0rdun

Man. What can you expect for the Warriors.

I swear Monta Ellis takes 10 too many shots each game. Maybe 20.


----------

